# Weedeater Blower Spark, but no continuous fire



## DIY Tinkerer (Aug 26, 2006)

Got a Weedeater Blower BV1800. I've got spart off the plug onto the cylinder head, but it won't even turn over with Ether in it. I know that's probably not the smartest thing to do, but that's how I test for continuous fire. When I have the carb installed I have fuel flow(pushing the primer bulb), at least to the carb, but I'm just trying to get continuous fire. What is the next thing to check?? Preciate it. Does this like an electrical problem?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You didn't say how good the compression is but pull off the muffler to see if the piston and/or cylinder is scored and to see if the ring is stuck. Could also be loose cylinder and/or carb bolts.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Try simple first - check the spark plug. Make sure it's not shorted out by carbon deposits or cracked porcelain. Even with poor compression it ought to attempt to turn over if there's fuel and fire - particularly if you used ether. But remember - ether has no lube qualities like fuel mix - you risk cylinder damage using it.


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

See recent post on Craftsman blower -"Craftsman Blower will not start" by Viper32 - possibly some good hints there for your Weedeater blower.....


----------



## godkas (Sep 7, 2006)

Might even be as simple as re-gapping the spark. If not it could only increase the performance of the plug for when you do get it up and running.

If all else fails and the engine looks intact try flushing the fuel lines some times you get blockages especially if it was fueled in storage for a while.

EDIT: I reread the post and it looks like you might have already preformed a flush.


----------



## mowerguy (Sep 8, 2006)

Check your compression. Even with low compression, it should fire with a shot of ether or carb cleaner, though. Do you have a nice hot spark, or is it barely visible? Also, see if your unit has a screen inside the muffler. I had one in a few weeks ago that had a similar symptom and the screen inside the muffler cannister was totally clogged. I cleaned it on a wire brush wheel and it started first pull after that.


----------



## DIY Tinkerer (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, I have good spark, at least it appears to be. I pulled the cylinder(and the bolts where loose), and pulled the piston out. Everything looks in order. I put it all back together again but I still get no attempt to fire, even with ether. I guess I will try to regap(any idea what gap is on this plug?). It's kind of hard to tell whether the compression is good without a gauge cause it has the exhaust port open of course. Am I supposed to try to plug up the exhaust port before trying to check compression? Thanks for the help!!! :freak:


----------



## DIY Tinkerer (Aug 26, 2006)

I also read the entry about the flywheel key under "Crafstman blower will not start", but I don't know where the flywheel key is or for that matter what it does. I will google and try to learn more about that or search this list


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If the cylinder bolts were loose then that will prevent it from firing. You have to make sure the gasket is good before you retighten the bolts.


----------

